# Batman Arkham City ein paar Fragen.



## NeO126 (21. April 2012)

Hi ich musste heute feststellen das das game recht Buggy ist. ich habe es um DX 11 Modus gestartet und es hat erstenes lange gedauert bis was passiert ist und dann ist es nur um Fenster Modus gestartet und hat im menu auf nichts reagiert.

Über Googel konnte ich erfahren das es DX11 probs gibt und noch ein paar andere Bugs. Es soll einen Patch über Steam geben. Nur musst ich das game nicht mit Steam verbinden bzw es hat garkeinen anstalten gemacht. Man kann ja nachträglich eines hinzufügen nur hat es den Code nicht angenommen. Oder muss da ein andern Code rein und nicht der Game key ? 

Also wie kann ich das game in Steam integrieren und somit den Patch der 64 Bit Version für Windows laden ? Bzw. was für möglichkeiten habe ich noch das Game zu laufen zu bekommen?

Edit: jetzt komme ich nicht mehr in die einstellungen bevor das game startet ist zum ersten mal ein Fenster erschienen wo ich die grafik einstellen konnte das passiert jetzt nicht mehr. Ich habe schon eine Exe gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Wie komme ich wieder an diese Einstellungen ran? 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

Korrigiere mich falls ich falsch liege aber läuft das Game nicht über Origin und Steam.


----------



## CyberBone (21. April 2012)

Die Retail-Version läuft meiner Meinung nach mit GfWL.

Besitze selbst die Steam-Version und kann dazu nicht all zu viel beitragen für dich NeO126, allerdings sollte GfWL selbst abchecken ob es Aktualisierungen zu deinem Spiel gibt und diese automatisch laden.

War zumindest damals bei Fallout 3 bei mir der Fall.


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

CyberBone schrieb:


> Die Retail-Version läuft meiner Meinung nach mit GfWL.
> 
> Besitze selbst die Steam-Version und kann dazu nicht all zu viel beitragen für dich NeO126, allerdings sollte GfWL selbst abchecken ob es Aktualisierungen zu deinem Spiel gibt und diese automatisch laden.
> 
> War zumindest damals bei Fallout 3 bei mir der Fall.



Ja bei GFWL werden komplett Updates automatisch geladen ausser man hat sich das Spiel auf eine anderre Weiße geholt


----------



## CyberBone (21. April 2012)

Um auf dein Edit zu antworten @ TE

Wenn du das Spiel normal startest, dann sollte sich der Launcher öffnen, inwelchen du zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit besitzt das Spiel zu starten oder eben Änderungen an den Einstellungen über den "Button" Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Hier nur ein Beispiel, welches ich schnell ergoogelt hab 
ImageShack

PS: Eigentlich sollte der Launcher bei jedem Spielstart erscheinen, falls nicht, dann Versuch es doch mal durch Autostart - im Sinne von CD/DVD neueinlegen oder schau in deinen Spieleverzeichnis ob es eine separate .exe für den Launcher gibt.


----------



## NeO126 (22. April 2012)

Ah ok ich habe doch noch die Launcher Exe gefunden... aber den Patch brauche ich ja trotzdem noch... Das ganze läuft über diese Windows Live sache...


----------



## tapferertoaser (22. April 2012)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Ah ok ich habe doch noch die Launcher Exe gefunden... aber den Patch brauche ich ja trotzdem noch... Das ganze läuft über diese Windows Live sache...



Hast du dir bei GFWL ein Online Konto erstellt ? weil es nur dann Updates lädt du mit einem Online Konto angemeldet bist.


----------



## NeO126 (25. April 2012)

Hi ich habe mir jetzt die Steam Version besorgt... die läuft aber auch nur wieder wenn DX11 abgestellt ist... Und dazu musste ich mir auch ein Live Acc machen. Aber das da ein Update geladen wird... fehlanzeige. 

Jetzt nochmal eine andere Fragenoben Links ist ja die Lebensanzeige, wie kann man die wieder auffüllen? 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2012)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe mir jetzt die Steam Version besorgt... die läuft aber auch nur wieder wenn DX11 abgestellt ist... Und dazu musste ich mir auch ein Live Acc machen. Aber das da ein Update geladen wird... fehlanzeige.
> 
> Jetzt nochmal eine andere Fragenoben Links ist ja die Lebensanzeige, wie kann man die wieder auffüllen?
> 
> ...


Irgendwie verwirrst du bzw. deine Aussagen mich ein wenig.
Du hast doch einen gültigen GfWL Account bei der erstmaligen Aktivierung des Spiels benötigt?! Warum brauchst du jetzt einen anderen Live Account? 

Mal davon ab, dass es sich ein wenig merkwürdig liest, "dass du dir jetzt die Steam Version besorgt hast", wird auch bei Steam, sofern du Online bist, ein verfügbares Update geladen. Diesbzgl. gibt es auch bei pcg.de eine News:
Batman: Arkham City - Neuer Steam-Patch für DirectX 11-Probleme - DX11-Modus vorerst nur für 64-Bit-Systeme empfohlen

Ansonsten kannst du halt im Launcher die Grafikeinstellungen, wie z.B. DX11, Tesselation, Fenster oder Vollbild einstellen. Selbst auf meinem PC läuft Batman:AC mit DX11, PhysX auf Maximum nicht 100% perfekt, in den Außengebieten hab ich z.B. merkwürdige Ruckler wenn ich eine 360° Kamerabewegung mit der Maus mache, in den Innenräumen so gut wie nie und im DX9 Modus überhaupt nicht.

Ich hab eine GTX 570 & einen i7 2600K, um das mal als "Referenz" anzugeben, du hast ja leider bislang keine Details von deinem PC veröffentlicht.


----------



## CyberBone (25. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie verwirrst du bzw. deine Aussagen mich ein wenig.
> Du hast doch einen gültigen GfWL Account bei der erstmaligen Aktivierung des Spiels benötigt?! Warum brauchst du jetzt einen anderen Live Account?
> 
> Mal davon ab, dass es sich ein wenig merkwürdig liest, "dass du dir jetzt die Steam Version besorgt hast", wird auch bei Steam, sofern du Online bist, ein verfügbares Update geladen.



Stimme dir zu Rabowke, verwirrt mich momentan ebenso bezüglich der erneuten Anschaffung via Steam. 

Zu der Steam-Version möchte ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass man bei Steam immer direkt die gepatchte Versionen von Batman:AC herunterlädt. Soll heißen: du lädst nicht Version 1.00 und musste diese dann mühsam patchen, sondern Steam lädt direkt die aktuelleste Version bei deinem Download des Spiels inklusive allen Updates/Patches.


----------



## NeO126 (25. April 2012)

Na dann ist ja alles fein  Nur der DX11 Modus läuft trotzdem nicht.
 Mein Pc ist eigentlich recht stark finde ich. Zumindest habe ich kein Spiel was bei mir Probs macht.

AMD 965 (4Kern 3,4ghz) 
ATI 6950 2 Gb Version
16 Gb Ram 1333 ( normal sind es 1600 nur der CPU unterstüzt nur bis 1333) ich habe keine Ruckler wenn ich alles aufdrehe und im DX9 Modus zocken DX11 geht halt nicht weil es starker Grafik Fehler gibt. 

Ich konnte mit der Nicht vom Steam geladenen Version nicht mal ins Spiel kommen ! Deswegen habe ich mir das Spiel nochmal über Steam gekauft. 

Und deswegen konnte ich mich auch niemals mit einem Windows Live acc einloggen ! 

Jetzt komme ich ins Game und muss mich dann im spiel nochmal einloggen.

Edit: ok hat sich alles geklärt Danke ! macht euch keine gedanken mehr das DX11 Problem wird sich schon irgentwann patchen lassen. 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## NeO126 (29. April 2012)

Ich habe da noch eine kleine Frage. Kann man den anzug erneuern ? ich habe schon eine Wunde und Löcher. Das gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. April 2012)

hi, nein der bleibt so und wird sich auch weiter abnutzen.


----------



## BladeWND (29. April 2012)

Aber schön das ich mir diese Frage nicht alleine gestellt habe


----------



## NeO126 (29. April 2012)

wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht... in allen Filmen sieht man das er den Anzug wechselt wenn er kaputt ist.


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. April 2012)

man sollte bedenken, dass das ganze Spiel in einem Zeitraum von ein paar Stunden abläuft. und wenn man sich ansieht was da alles zu tun ist, steht Umziehen nicht sehr weit oben auf der To-Do Liste


----------



## NeO126 (30. April 2012)

Jo das ist der ausweg von den Entwiklern  finde ich net so dolle... da es ja eine freie Spielwelt ist ist die Zeit auch ein Faktor. Da man ja von ausgeht das sie verstreicht. Bei Einem Egoschooter wo man 1 Std Brenzung hat(auch wenn es nur eine Angabe ist und eigentlich nicht von  bedeutung ist) Geiseln zu befreien oder ähnliches spielt das keine Rolle und man macht sich keine gedanken drüber. Aber das ganze Game gleicht ja ehher einem großen Rollenspiel.


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Ist es dir nicht schon im ersten Teil aufgefallen ? 
Da war es genauso... der Anzug "zerfetzt" regelrecht bis zum Ende... beim zweiten Teil haben sie das übernommen .
Find das persönlich sehr cool, da man sieht was man alles bis dahin durchmacht! 
Im Grunde eine coole Idee, doch ich frag mich:
Man kann ja die neuen Figuren freischalten mit denen man dann auch spielen kann.
Zerreißt dort auch die Kleidung ? Nimmt der Anzug erkenntlichen Schaden an ?


----------



## NeO126 (1. Mai 2012)

Den ersten teil habe ich noch net gezockt. Figuren habe ich auch schon frei gespielt. Kann man die mitten im Game tauschen und denen spielen ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Mai 2012)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Den ersten teil habe ich noch net gezockt.



Hol das bitte sofort nach - und spiel solange nicht Arkham City weiter. Das meine ich vollkommen ernst, dir entgeht unglaublich viel. Erstens die ganzen Story-Verbindungen (Arkham City schließt übergangslos an Arkham Asylum an) und zweitens das zweitbeste Superheldenspiel aller Zeiten. Ehrlich, AA ist fantastisch, großartig, eine Zierde seiner Zunft. Spiel es!



Mellsei schrieb:


> Man kann ja die neuen Figuren freischalten mit denen man dann auch spielen kann.
> Zerreißt dort auch die Kleidung ? Nimmt der Anzug erkenntlichen Schaden an ?


 


NeO126 schrieb:


> Figuren habe ich auch schon frei gespielt. Kann man die mitten im Game tauschen und denen spielen ?



Ich nehme mal an, ihr redet von den unterschiedlichen Skins für Batman und Catwoman. Die werden auch im Lauf der Zeit beschädigt. Andere Figuren außer B. und C. darf man in der Kampagne ja nicht spielen, die lassen sich lediglich im Challenge-Modus auswählen.


----------



## NeO126 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt fast durch... jetzt zocke ich zuende  es macht mir ja auch so spaß.


----------



## mab72 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das spiel gerade neu gekaft und zwar in einem echten geschäft und nicht als download.
Gfwl hat gleich nach dem starten geupdatet und ich habe ein 64 bit windows auf einem phenom 2 945(3x3,3ghz) 4gb ddr2 800èr ram mit einer hd 6950 2gb.
Und trotzdem läuft das spiel viiiel zu oft in zeitlupe!!!!

Obwohl ich überall im internet lesen kann das ich das spiel mit meinem rechner und dem update eigentlich voll(ohne physix) aufdrehen sollen könnte?!
Also warum habe ich zeitlupe?
Kommt noch ein patch? Irgendwann?


----------



## Michaelthorton (1. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel läuft mit Games For Windows Live.
Aber warum mit Origin ?
Es ist doch garnicht von EA !


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juli 2012)

Michaelthorton schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft mit Games For Windows Live.
> Aber warum mit Origin ?
> Es ist doch garnicht von EA !


 
Arkham City läuft nur über Origin wenn du es über selbiges kaufst. Die normale Retail Version läuft nur über GfWl.


----------

